# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Agropecuarios  Vendo Pallares Secos de Ica

## FLor Edith

Estimados amigos: 
Soy productora de pallares en la ciudad de Ica, actualmente tengo pallares secos para venta, los interesados en comprar dicho producto pueden llamar al 970939933 o al RPM *0359200.Temas similares: Busco Proveedores/acopiadores de Granos (Frijol, Pallares, Kinua, etc) para exportación Busco productores/exportadores de pallares blancos Aprovecharán Fenómeno del Niño para reforestar bosques secos Tumbes, Piura y Lambayeque promueven cuidado de bosques secos Aprovecharán Fenómeno del Niño para reforestar bosques secos

----------


## FLor Edith

también me pueden escribir a floredith_1@hotmail.com...

----------


## FLor Edith

Los que estén interesados pueden llamar al NEXTEL 429*6267, señores del FORO también tenemos PALLAR PARA SEMILLAS, nuestra variedad es SOL DE ICA de:- 90 días para VERDE y - 120 días para SECOEsperamos sus llamadas!!! Saludos.

----------


## FLor Edith

Estimado señores: 
Les envio información detallada y las especificaciones técnicas que tiene el pallar: 
Proceso de producción: Es un pallar precoz de 04 meses seco de la variedad Sol de Ica
Cosechado                : El mes de noviembre del 2011
Trillado                     : Manual
Selección                  : Se ha separado los pallares amarillentos, pallares manchados, partidos, abiertos y los pallares más chiquitos 
                                 que son considerados como pallares bebes. 
El pallar nuestro no esta curado. 
Actualmente contamos con la cantidad de 3,000 a 3,300 kilogramos,   
Atentamente,  
Flor Edith Acuña Arangoitia floredith_1@hotmail.com
970939933
#0359200
nextel 429*6267

----------

Bruno Cillóniz

----------


## Tankayu

Buenas tardes Flor. Estoy comprando Pallar. Cuentas aún con producto? te dejo mi correo: tankayu@hotmail.com

----------

